

Finding and Keeping a Mentor - tylerrooney
http://4ormat.com/ecr/finding-and-keeping-a-mentor

======
trematron
Awesome insights in this article - Mentorship is a vastly under-written upon
subject, with huge rewards to be found from participating in this age-old
tradition.

